
Hydra 1.0 is released - omry
https://hydra.cc/blog/2020/09/03/Hydra_1.0
======
omry
New features includes config type safety, more powerful command line
interface, new plugins for launching remotely and to perform hyper parameter
optimization and more.

Check the blog post for more details.

